# Basic Preliminary Question



## Rogie (Jun 21, 2006)

Who is the "typical" Moots rider (if there is such a thing)? I am a 33 year old female who likes doing club rides (usually no more than 50 or 60 miles). I am not a racer and just like going out with friends and having a fun time (though I do enjoy being fast) and getting exercise. One bike shop told me that I should consider Moots (I plan to test ride) and another shop told me that I'm not the "typical" Moots rider. He said the typical Moots rider, in his experience, is a 35+ male with some racing experience. Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yikes! Typical rider?? I wonder what his sample universe is to come to such a conclusion?? Go ride one, then you probably will not care if you are "typical" or not.

b21 (35+++++, no racing experience)


----------



## Rogie (Jun 21, 2006)

barry1021 said:


> Yikes! Typical rider?? I wonder what his sample universe is to come to such a conclusion?? Go ride one, then you probably will not care if you are "typical" or not.
> 
> b21 (35+++++, no racing experience)


Thx. I plan to test one out!


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Gosh, some sellers say the dumbest things. Go for a test ride and let us know what you think. Frankly, who cares what certain shops say. 
Cheers, Wayne (soon to be 40, rec rider)


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

*Probably true but so what?*

That probably describes the "typical" rider for any high-end bike. Male because (1) there are more male bicyclists than female and (2) males tend to like toys more than women.

35+ cause us old guys have the gold. You have to have a certain level of income to spend $5 grand on a bike.

Race experience because almost everybody has been in a race in one time or another.

A great bike is a great bike. If it works for you, buy it.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Guess I should return my Moots. I don't fit the profile. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, I'm 26 with no racing experience, and I like my Vamoots quite a bit. FYI, I purchased the Moots when I was 24. 

I also fit into the "college kid who normally can't afford a bike over $1100" category, although I was fortunate enough to buy the bike via money gained from selling my old band's van once I quit to go back to school.

The idea that someone shouldn't buy a bike because they are not the "typical rider" is silly. It's a road bike, and it sounds as if you intend to use it for something well within it's intended purpose (IE: riding on the road). It's not like you were trying to buy a motorcycle for your next fishing trip or something. I also have to say that the "with some racing experience" part sounds kind of pretentious. Might not be a bad idea to shop elsewhere. Good luck with the hunt for your next bike.

Just out of curiousity, what did that bike shop say you should get instead? Perhaps a nice Trek hybrid? :lol:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> Guess I should return my Moots. I don't fit the profile. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


I guess I fit the profile...I'd better give mine up so I can non-conform. Who wants it?









And seriously...who cares...they're fantastic bikes, ride like a dream and will last a lifetime. Does someone need to fit into a category to appreciate that? I don't get people sometimes...most of the time actually.


----------



## Rogie (Jun 21, 2006)

Dick Rhee said:


> Well, I'm 26 with no racing experience, and I like my Vamoots quite a bit. FYI, I purchased the Moots when I was 24.
> 
> I also fit into the "college kid who normally can't afford a bike over $1100" category, although I was fortunate enough to buy the bike via money gained from selling my old band's van once I quit to go back to school.
> 
> ...


LOL. He seemed to be steering me towards carbon -- calfee or a carbon steel frame by Serotta. I really need to do some test rides.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Rogie said:


> LOL. He seemed to be steering me towards carbon -- calfee or a carbon steel frame by Serotta. I really need to do some test rides.


Is he a certified Moots dealer? Also, have you asked him the lead time on the Calfee and Serotta?


----------



## Rogie (Jun 21, 2006)

chuckice said:


> Is he a certified Moots dealer? Also, have you asked him the lead time on the Calfee and Serotta?


Yep, he's a licensed dealer. I cannot remember what he said about Serotta as I'm not that interested in steel. He said Calfee could be 12 weeks.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Rogie said:


> Yep, he's a licensed dealer. I cannot remember what he said about Serotta as I'm not that interested in steel. He said Calfee could be 12 weeks.


Then I have absolutely no idea why he's steering you away from Moots....very bizarre...maybe he's allergic to titanium.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Rogie said:


> LOL. He seemed to be steering me towards carbon -- calfee or a carbon steel frame by Serotta. I really need to do some test rides.


I hear quite a few people like Calfee. I have no experience with the brand though other than checking out one of their bamboo bikes (talk about oversize tubing). I briefly checked out Serotta when shopping for the latest bike and wasn't really all that wowed. Anyhow, best of luck!


----------

